# Infrared therapy



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I took Ringer in for his Bowen Massage yesterday, the vet introduced me to a lady who is doing research on using Infrared therapy on animals. She's been sucessfully using this therapy on human patients at the local VA hospital. Anyway, they asked me if I would like to try the experiment on Ringer for free (I love FREEBIES) and at this point I'll try anything since he has not been doing very well.

The vet ran this small flashlight with multiple Light Emitting Diodes (LEDs) over his legs. First she turned it on the blue color, and slowly ran it over his leg for about 10 minutes. Then she turned it on the red color, and ran it over the same leg for another 10 minutes (the times are a guess since the exam rooms don't have clocks). Then she did the same procedure on the other leg. Ringer didn't object to the treatment though he got up every so often and wobbled around the office like he normally does during his therapy sessions.

No, I can't report a miracle BUT he's walking stronger on his wobbly legs than he has done in weeks. This morning he came up the ramp without any assistance from me!!! 

There's another phase to this treatment. From what was described to me it's a special infrared mattress that they lay on. I'm not sure how Ding Dong will take to this, but I guess I'll find out. FWIW he flunked his electrical stimulation accupuncture the second session and we had to stop using it.

I'm not sure if this is an accurate web site for the procedure he had, but it's so similar I'm sure it must be the same thing.
http://www.emersonww.com/InfraredTestimonials.htm


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

WOW!









Gayle, Mas & I were offered the same trial experiment as his vet was considering purchasing this machine, and invited us in to particpate in the session. Mas tolerated it for most of the procedure, however he was pretty much done with it by the end and got figdety







I do think it helped with pain management for Mas's back end.

I am very glad to hear that Riner-Diger responded so well. That is great.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Haven't heard of this but it does sound promising. Sammy is having a little trouble with the back legs. She is 13 now.

Pat Moreno
Sammy & Halley


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Will you be taking Mas back for more of the infrared therapy? Ringer's shown enough improvement I'd go back for a second treatment over doing his regular Bowen Massage treatment which has worked so well over the months.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Pat, FWIW Ringer has shown improvement with the Bowen Massage therapy along with this infrared treatment he had Wednesday. Ringer's father, JR, had Cauda Equina and he was helped a lot with hydrotherapy. 

I had Ringer in hydrotherapy along with the Bowen Massage therapy up until the fall of last year. Unfortunately he got pneumonia twice and so I had to stop the swim therapy because the vet suspected he was inhaling water - knock on wood he hasn't had it since we dropped out.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

We are going to the vet on Tuesday so I will mention this as we are going to talk about acunpunture. This infrared treatment might be better for her, however. I am not sure if our regular vet does this but there is a vet a little farer from us that uses the hydrotherapy and a lot of people really like that.

Pat


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like the vet will purchase the machine, so yes I will likely take Mas back for more treatments. He is already getting aacupunture and magnetic therapy (including a mag. bed which). I am finding that while he responds well to something for a bit, it seems to eventually not have the same effect as time goes on. Oh well, we will keep trying whatever works.

Pat, I recommend acupunture, it has been very beneficial for Mas's achey back end.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comment on acupunture as we had done this in the past. To be frank, I couldn't be sure it was helping so that is basically why we quit. Plus the vet was some distance and it was difficult to get there with my work schedule. I have found another vet which does it so we are going to try again.

Pat


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Gayle, I use this one on Indy: http://www.mclarenusainc.com/

But it only has red light....

I use it on all of us. I love our funny red flashlight


----------

